# is counseling more or less the same thing as therapy?



## dfsafsaf (Nov 2, 2018)

my dad is looking into a counselor but i heard psychotherapists were more fit for the job? i don't really know the difference


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I think it's a matter of qualifications. Some therapists / counselors are registered psychologists and some aren't. Its usually better to go to a registered psychologist because they're supposed to have more knowledge about how to conduct therapy / counselling. As for psychotherapy... I think that pertains to Freudian style therapy, which a lot of people aren't a fan of because it can get pretty esoteric and weird.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

counselors are less expensive than therapist usually activities are same


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Therapy to me means a structured pathway based on sound logic, experience and the most cutting edge methods that can partially or entirely eliminate the problems of the patient with minimal distress on their part. I don't get the impression that there are many therapists around at the moment capable of offering such a high quality service. I really think there is a huge need in society for services helping people develop interpersonal skills and overcoming anxiety.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Old thread, but "therapy" involves an immense difference in what you get, mainly based on the capabilities of the therapist. Look for bodies that the therapist belongs to. I personally wouldn't get therapy from anyone less than a psychologist because in my experience anything less has been total and utter horse**** (and often makes things worse).

People here who complain about therapy, and say its useless, have usually just had bad therapy from this therapists.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I always thought counselling was more to get you through a particularly difficult time in your life - as a response to something that's happened for example. Therapy is different to that.


----------

